# for canker sores and gum problems



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2009)

remedy1: dab pure tincture of myrrh or licorice on canker sores or infected gums once every hour will sting Remedy 2:make an infusion of sage and use as disinfecting mouthwash or rub gums with leaves or powder


----------



## finn (Feb 28, 2009)

Canker sores are sometimes indicative of a vitamin deficiency. Teatree oil is effective in treating them, but only use a minimal amount, it's not meant to be ingested.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 28, 2009)

go to wallgreenes or oscoe drid, spemd 2 bucks and buy a botle of whichhazle. yea that is right it is listed with that name, dab it on your finger and then on the gum, cold sore or cankersore, pimples too. put it on every 2 hours or so. it will cure a cankersore in 2 days, actually cols sores and gum swelling also.


----------



## Nym (Mar 4, 2009)

can tee tree oil help a tooth ache?


----------



## raccoon42 (Mar 6, 2009)

yes tea tree will help with tooth ache 
but clove works far better
saturate the effected area for a few days(1-2 drops is all that is needed),
floss and generally maintain good hygiene.
don't forget to spit as your body will be absorbing it
it's not particularly toxic, but is a uterine stimulant
not safe for pregnancy.
if it goes beyond a tooth ache and begins to abscess.
your beyond any topical anti-septic at this point get it pulled 
revert to anti-biotics or if you can afford it a dentist can drill and fill.
green raccoon
Snr. Appr. Herbalist


----------

